# Middle east crisis



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

A new Middle East crisis erupted last night as Dubai Television was refused permission to broadcast 'The Flintstones'.
A spokesman for the channel said 'A claim was made that people in Dubai would not understand the humor, but we have heard that people in Abu Dhabi Do"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:

Charlie


----------

